# Stand by Ticket Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I had trip planned out of Point Lookout.. No way with this wind. So I posted a stand by ticket available at a reduced price. Mid day Friday the ticket validated good. 

So 7AM launch in 18 mph with gust to about 25 mph required some sort of leeward edge. Found one down south and anchored up out of the wind. Tide running good we set out some lines and bang fish on. Caught a bunch of catfish. This big one and a fat convict bass that will get a hot oil bath later by this young man. 


















Welcome to the 40lb'er catfish club young man.. one short of a 50lb'er..

Capt Mike


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice going Capt.. The kid looks real happy!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

